# Sand or gravel?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I bought myself a 90g tank for my 8 discus I have. I am starting from scratch here and am thinking either the play sand from Home Depot or the current gravel I have. The gravel now is about 2-3mm in size and about the same color as play sand with a bit of black sand to make it look like salt and pepper.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Some play sands can alter the tanks water parameters, so be carful. I would recommend pool filter sand instead, cost a little more but worth it.

The gravel you already have would also be ok to use..._ Is it new or used?_


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Trena mentioned that the sand can alter your KH but so can some types of gravel. It may not happen as fast or at all with frequent water changes for the Discus. Will you be adding CO2 to the tank?

Either sand or your current gravel will work as long as you plan on fertilizing the water column for the plants. I'd probably steer clear of the play sand expecially if it is the very small, sugar size play sand. That may compact over time. The pool filter sand (silica sand) would be a better bet and it may be cheaper. 

I would use the gravel that you have and if you find it won't hold plants down very well you can always add a little bit of sand to it later...just make sure to wash the sand thoroughly, especially if you use play sand. I have found play sand to be very dirty!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Trena mentioned that the sand can alter your KH but so can some types of gravel.


Thanks for mentioning that, Mat. It is so true, I had some Petsmart gravel raise my KH big time.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

The gravel I have already is in a planted tank, but I am just thinking of a change. And yes I will have CO2 with the whole new setup.


----------

